# DP Dates!! ♥



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, one thing that i found is that being DP makes you feel very lonely. Mainly because you feel no-one understands you, no one could possibly know and understand what you are going through, no one shares your perception of reality. This makes you become isolated and in turn symptoms worsen as you become depressed, start losing friends, etc.

I think that going out with someone who's going through the same could be an amazing experience. And if you are able to open up to that person in an intimate way, then i guess DP stops being a problem and becomes something beautiful, as you can explore this new way of perceiving reality together. I believe love is a far greater cure than pills and therapies. Love is really all you need.









So... I wanted to start this thread, for dating. You can post here, and write down a brief description of yourself, or what kind of date you would enjoy doing, you interests, expectations, maybe a picture, and most importantly your location.

If you're ashamed to do this, no problem, you can write me a PM with above info, and I will then do the matching by myself. i promise i ll do my best









So anyway, as an example:

Im 23, I like bunnies. Im from Buenos Aires. Im boy and I like girls, though i consider my soul to be more feminine in nature. I would take you to a lot of beautiful places and we would hold hands and muah muah muah







and all those things that you normally do when you go out with a girl....(which you ll have to explain to me cause i am clueless about this) anyway! back to the kisses; *muah, muah, muaaah*!! like that.

so, keep them coming.









_edit: and please, no fooling around.. its ok to be humorous but please lets take this semi-seriously. if you do not take this seriously and do not wish to meet someone, please abstain from posting jokes and silly comments._


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

doublepost =)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Abraxas said:


> Well, one thing that i found is that being DP makes you feel very lonely. Mainly because you feel no-one understands you, no one could possibly know and understand what you are going through, no one shares your perception of reality. This makes you become isolated and in turn symptoms worsen as you become depressed, start losing friends, etc.
> 
> I think that going out with someone who's going through the same could be an amazing experience. And if you are able to open up to that person in an intimate way, then i guess DP stops being a problem and becomes something beautiful, as you can explore this new way of perceiving reality together. I believe love is a far greater cure than pills and therapies. Love is really all you need.
> 
> ...


LOL. Not bad ,Abraxas.

We had in the past similar posts but I don't think it worked out. I would love dating some cute guy with DP. It think it will be much easier for me this way. Yeah, you're all living far away...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kenny, 23


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Yay, sweet Kenny. I'm willing to go on a date with him.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

EverDream said:


> LOL. Not bad ,Abraxas.
> 
> We had in the past similar posts but I don't think it worked out. I would love dating some cute guy with DP. It think it will be much easier for me this way. Yeah, you're all living far away...


i think maybe they failed cause people are ashamed to post, but if you send me PM's its done in private... plus before you didnt have me!!!







i ll be the best matchmaker ever!! i promise not to keep all the most beautiful girls for myself


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the song, Kenny.

Abraxas, I wouldn't mind PM you but it's quite pointless. When I think of it, except from the location problem, there's another problem. I don't think my family will accept someone who isn't Jewish. I'll ruin the perfect Jewish family tree, lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My apologies for the pic, worked rather quickly for me though.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

EverDream said:


> I love the song, Kenny.
> 
> Abraxas, I wouldn't mind PM you but it's quite pointless.


PM me then the future will decide wether it was pointless or not


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love to try it out, but how are two people going to meet? There are people here from all over the world, it's a bit hard... But again, it's a good idea!


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

yoyoyoyo said:


> I would love to try it out, but how are two people going to meet? There are people here from all over the world, it's a bit hard... But again, it's a good idea!


yeah i know, but the more people participate, the better the chances that someone will live in your town/city. so, go for it, you have nothing to lose!

again, you can post here or write me a PM and i ll do the matching.

love

Abraxas


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

lol, i created a thread for this long time ago


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

university girl said:


> lol, i created a thread for this long time ago


and what happened?

yeah im not getting many PM's







its sad though cause its a good idea.

come on people dont be shy


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2011)

hmm was my reply deleted? i put one up last night and its gone now :/


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

Frosty said:


> hmm was my reply deleted? i put one up last night and its gone now :/


Try again Frosty!

DP dates seem a good idea, having someone else who can understand you is like gold!


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2011)

Avalanche said:


> Try again Frosty!
> 
> DP dates seem a good idea, having someone else who can understand you is like gold!


I spent like an hour thinking of what to write and i forgot pretty much all of it already lol

I'll do it again later tonight me thinks, was a good distraction anyways


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I spent a while writing out the last one and don't really feel like doing that again so i'll just stream together some words...

I was actually looking for something similar to this, except not dating, just meeting up with random people with dp for some socializing. But this could work too. i'll start off with your example stuff and probably end up getting overly honest, analytically, and a little off putting. but oh well...here goes....

I'm 22,I like cats. I'm male and like girls. I live in Jackson, Michigan. Like a lot of guys on here i like the affectionate stuff just as much, if not more than, the sexual stuff. As weird as that seems. I guess ill just list off some traits i have or would like to see in a girl.

- I'm 6'2, 180~(much more muscle than fat), short brown hair, glasses, sometimes i have a goa-tee.
- Without DP/DR I'm fairly above average, intelligence wise. With DP/DR i'm barely above average.
- I'm really shy for quite a while after i meet someone. but once im comfortable im a chatty bitch lol
- I can't really think of anything right now...

+ Pretty much anything above 5'0 and below 6'1. a girl taller than me would freak me out a little







As long as she is skinny/athletic/average actual weight doesn't matter. i just need to be able to get my arms around her and have plenty of slack left.
+ Anything above, average intelligence is fine. 
+ Out-going would be my preference just so she can get the ball rolling. But shy and patient would work too.
+ Not religious would be best. But as long as she isn't a zealot it doesn't really matter.
+ She'd have to like both affectionate and sexual stuff, not just one or the other. That seems weird to say... but oh well
+ I'm sure there's more, but can't think of anything else...

Also, anyone near jackson, michigan i'd still like to meet even if we dont date lol. seems like no one here knows a thing about dp/dr


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Any Oregonians?


----------



## timemachine (Nov 2, 2010)

I was just thinking about this.
How much easier it would be to relate with somebody who is dealing with a similar skewing of reality.
Shucks.
If you're from Canada; come and marry me.


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Anybody here have a pulse?


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol I wouldn't really want to date someone with dp/dr but I wish I knew someone with it D:


----------



## thebent (Jul 5, 2011)

abc1i7849 said:


> lol I wouldn't really want to date someone with dp/dr but I wish I knew someone with it D:


are you sure man, because there's some mad chemistry between us!!111111


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

thebent said:


> are you sure man, because there's some mad chemistry between us!!111111


Sorry, thebent, I think it would be best for us to just be friends...


----------

